# Getting ready to shove off- OBX



## Angus Og (Apr 21, 2021)

Leaving Shallowbag bay down the ICW to Belhaven NC


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Bon Voyage!


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

I’m hoping Bellhaven is just an intermediate stop. Nice place, not much going on. 

If you need to pull the boat to work in the shaft there is an absolutely excellent yard down Smith Creek, nust under the bridge before Beaufort. Bock Marine.
Reasonable. Intelligent. Ships store in premises. One day delivery from Grainger. Loaner car. Nice lounge.


----------



## Bird Dog (Nov 16, 2017)

Great turf down by Beaufort. If you need something done and need to veer off the ICW a tad, Mike and the crew at Bridgeton Boatworks on the Neuse on the east side of the river from downtown New Bern are good folk. But Bock is well known and on the ICW just under the 101 bridge

Neat looking ketch, what make is that?


----------



## Angus Og (Apr 21, 2021)

Haha, that's why I like it. I have a house on the ICW in the Hyde County side of Belhaven on the water. I'm renting a slip at Belhaven Marine for a month or two till I get my dock built the hard way (trash pump and child labor) with my kids. Awesome info, much obliged. CI think I'm gonna haul out over at Blue Water Marine in Wanchese before I go any further. This packing is shot.


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

Cool looking boat. What is it?


----------



## Angus Og (Apr 21, 2021)

Shes a Beneteau Evasion 32. I'm looking forward to exploring that area. Just bought some real estate down there. Haven't been that way since I was stationed at Cherry Point back in 87, seems things have changed.


----------



## Bird Dog (Nov 16, 2017)

Stationed at KNKT... I'm a three time offender.


----------

